# July 2012 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Today, July 1, is Canada Day. These photos were taken at a Canada Day celebration in Cloverdale. Happy Canada Day to all Canadians at home and abroad!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Today, July 1, is Canada Day. These photos were taken at a Canada Day celebration in Cloverdale. Happy Canada Day to all Canadians at home and abroad!


Good photos JC3, but why on earth is that bloke wearing a hat shaped like a squid?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Good photos JC3, but why on earth is that bloke wearing a hat shaped like a squid?


 





Just a theory.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 2, 2012)

Recent trip to Blenheim Palace. (I know my skies are totally borked)


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Good photos JC3, but why on earth is that bloke wearing a hat shaped like a squid?


 
I can't  answer that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 3, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Recent trip to Blenheim Palace. (I know my skies are totally borked)


I like the third one.

The first one might have been good as HDR if you had bracketed shots.


----------



## contadino (Jul 3, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


>


 
These two are fantastic. Could you tell me how you did them?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 3, 2012)

contadino said:


> These two are fantastic. Could you tell me how you did them?


Thanks! Both were processed entirely in GIMP. The colour one is an orton effect (preceded by some slight tonemapping and curve tweaking). The B&W one is also slightly tonemapped (with a much lower radius) and curve tweaked, desaturated and a retinex effect applied.

If you're a GIMP user let me know, I can lookup the exact settings from home?



neonwilderness said:


> I like the third one.
> 
> The first one might have been good as HDR if you had bracketed shots.


 
Alas, D40 does not autobracket. Will probably upgrade this summer though, I've been saving up.

Been messing about with wide angle off kilter B&W's....


----------



## contadino (Jul 3, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Thanks! Both were processed entirely in GIMP. The colour one is an orton effect (preceded by some slight tonemapping and curve tweaking). The B&W one is also slightly tonemapped (with a much lower radius) and curve tweaked, desaturated and a retinex effect applied.
> 
> If you're a GIMP user let me know, I can lookup the exact settings from home?


 
Thanks. I looked at switching from Photoshop to GIMP about a year back so I have it to hand still. I was puzzled as to how you'd get those effects from the camera.



gamma globulins said:


> Been messing about with wide angle off kilter B&W's....


That's another really good shot.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## plurker (Jul 3, 2012)

Hop Farm Festie. A couple watching Richard Ashcroft - a lucky shot, I held the camera in my hand behind me, facing backwards, so couldn't see what I was shooting, just knew they were there and it was a low sunset.  Deleted 5, kept one!





A shower-dodge in the Big Tent. Tanita Tikaram not that popular 




Under Blackfriars bridge, there's writing explaining the bridge's history.  This was additional text, but v.similar font, and I only noticed it as I keep my eyes open!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Recent trip to Blenheim Palace. (I know my skies are totally borked)


 
It's hard to conceive of one person, or one family, building and living in something like this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 4, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's hard to conceive of one person, or one family, building and living in something like this.


 
Totally agree, didn't get to go inside this time, but it is a crazy idea that this was built over 20 years for a single family, at a time when average life expectancy in england was about 40 and the most revolutionary 'invention' of the day was the potato. A bit of time on wikipedia suggests building it contributed to the near financial and political ruin of the family.



fractionMan said:


> View attachment 20791View attachment 20792View attachment 20793


Nice tryptich!



plurker said:


> Hop Farm Festie. A couple watching Richard Ashcroft - a lucky shot, I held the camera in my hand behind me, facing backwards, so couldn't see what I was shooting, just knew they were there and it was a low sunset. Deleted 5, kept one!


Good festi pic, it captures the atmosphere well.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 4, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's hard to conceive of one person, or one family, building and living in something like this.


 
It's harder to conceive of why the Duke of Marlborough got the estate in the first place; was given to him by the nation as thanks for his stunning victory is that most famous of conflicts, the Battle of Blenheim 

Thousands of acres of prime Oxfordshire countryside, just handed over for doing basically feck all. Nothing changes.

Interestingly the estate charges £11.50 for access to the grounds, when in fact anyone can access them for free as there is a public footpath going right through the middle of it, very close to the house in fact, it can be accessed via the main gate in Woodstock.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's how we got in. Nice to have mates with local knowledge.


----------



## dweller (Jul 4, 2012)

hopper by dweller88, on Flickr




Camera Drawer by dweller88, on Flickr




flower arrangement by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 5, 2012)

A Clapham North dustbin snapped on my phone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Alas, D40 does not autobracket. Will probably upgrade this summer though, I've been saving up.


I tend to just do it manually, either separate shots or (more often) process a few versions from the same RAW file.


----------



## Kippa (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from inside Lichfield Cathedral.  Located in Lichfield, Staffordshire, England, UK.






As usual if you want the free 18megapixel photographs you can get them from my deviant art account:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## dweller (Jul 8, 2012)

south bank by dweller88, on Flickr




South Bank with Festival Pier and Shard by dweller88, on Flickr

not original viewpoints but there you go, I was rushing to the BFT


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2012)

From Brighton Kite Festival




A Swarm of Bee Kites by RoyReed, on Flickr




Bird Kites by RoyReed, on Flickr




Pteradactyl Kite by RoyReed, on Flickr




Paul Thody's Stack of 24 Kites by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2012)

They also had some beautiful owls:




Eagle Owl by RoyReed, on Flickr




Barn Owl by RoyReed, on Flickr

And maybe not so beautiful:




Verreaux Eagle Owl by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jul 8, 2012)

layer cake by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2012)

Dog with Dreadlocks yeah?












the wife's house in Ireland, Glencolmcille Donegal.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
The trio have a certain intensity. Nice shot!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2012)

@gg: thanks.


----------



## plurker (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 13, 2012)

back streets of bath


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 13, 2012)

outskirts of bath


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2012)

Windy Forest


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from inside St Andrew's RC cathedral.  Located in Glasgow, Scotland, UK.  It is the smallest cathedral that I have been to, but it is still very nice inside.






As usual if you want the free 18 megapixel jpeg of this you can get it from my Deviant Art account here: http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 18, 2012)

Hugin again


----------



## contadino (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Jul 19, 2012)

Mural on the side of Clapham Baptist Church by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Zimri (Jul 19, 2012)

Welsh Assembly Government, in the background at least


----------



## contadino (Jul 19, 2012)

Zimri said:


> Welsh Assembly Government, in the background at least


 
Wow. That's a great picture.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Jul 22, 2012)

What the ...? by dweller88, on Flickr




couple by dweller88, on Flickr




the sixth sense by dweller88, on Flickr




big skin by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 23, 2012)

Yesterday on Rattlesden Walk. Taken with Kneb 1950's rangefinder camera, a well scratched 1930's Zeiss Ikon Tessar Lens, film developed in kitchen sink with exhausted paper developer and fixer. I think I might have overdeveloped the film it also has a lot of grain for a 100iso B&W 






Actual Lens!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 23, 2012)

tom_craggs said:


>


 
Some particularly lovely ones here! Well done!


----------



## Zimri (Jul 23, 2012)

Monument built on the old landfill site, smack bang in the middle of Cardiff Bay...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Jul 23, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


Why do you keep using this shitty, scratchy overlay over some of your images? Do you think it makes them look any better?


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 23, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Why do you keep using this shitty, scratchy overlay over some of your images? Do you think it makes them look any better?


 
Interested in old photographs and cameras and am looking for that c1900 look


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Jul 24, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Interested in old photographs and cameras and am looking for that c1900 look


It actually makes them look like they were shot last week on an iPhone with Instagram.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> It actually makes them look like they were shot last week on an iPhone with Instagram.


 
The colour one is digital from my DSLR. Has Instagram app some antique photo filters ? The two B&W photos were taken with a 1950's Kneb rangefinder camera and scratched 1930's Tessar lens. The front element had what looks like scouring marks. The lens is really unusable as I cannot see through it clearly - it is a rare lens but really now only a collectors item! Bright light is reflected all over the photos and flare is washing out the bright areas. The middle church is two photos stitched using Fotoxx again it just a mess. I was just experiment to see if the lens works. At least the lens did not have fungus/dirt like in this test:

http://www.deansphotographica.com/deans_of_idaho/old_stuff_pages/dirtylenstest/dirtylenstest.html

It did not help that the film was developed in kitchen sink with out of date discoloured paper developer and fixer with the witches brew being a best guess. I think I might have overdeveloped the film, it also has a lot of grain for a 100iso B&W


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiev/Kneb camera and Tessar! The camera has light leak in bright sunlight from the area adjacent to the rangefinder viewfinder. Just a test film !


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 24, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Kiev/Kneb camera and Tessar! The camera has light leak in bright sunlight from the area adjacent to the rangefinder viewfinder. Just a test film !


Nothing that a bit of black gaffer tape won't cure  But the reason I 'liked' this one is that it looks totally genuine. If you use a scratchy filter don't just use one. It's the repetition of exactly the same 'faults' that made me say it looks like Instagram, not the actual effect (I have no idea if they have the equivalent and I won't be bothering to find out).


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Nothing that a bit of black gaffer tape won't cure  But the reason I 'liked' this one is that it looks totally genuine. If you use a scratchy filter don't just use one. It's the repetition of exactly the same 'faults' that made me say it looks like Instagram, not the actual effect (I have no idea if they have the equivalent and I won't be bothering to find out).


 
I am limited by what Software I can run in Puppy Linux which means Photoscape filters or Virtual Photographer Photoshop Filters is about the limit !


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks gamma - I Really not making the time ot take photographs at the moment so it was gr eat to get the camera out again on holiday.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2012)

Russian copy of Leica II with flash capabilities. A bit crude compared to the real thing!


----------



## Kippa (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from inside Blackpool Tower Ballroom.  Located in Blackpool, Lancashire, England, UK.




As usual if you want the free 18 megapixel jpeg you can get it from my deviant art account here: http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## dweller (Jul 24, 2012)

Kilburn Glass by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Interested in old photographs and cameras and am looking for that c1900 look


 
Personally, I like the dog photo best of any of the photos of the dog you've put up recently; also the one of the field.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2012)

tom_craggs said:


> - I Really not making the time ot take photographs at the moment .


 
That's unfortunate for us: you do it very well.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 26, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> I am limited by what Software I can run in Puppy Linux which means Photoscape filters or Virtual Photographer Photoshop Filters is about the limit !


 
Will linux-gimp not run on puppy? You can use it to make all sorts of textures? Love the pier shot above by the way!


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 26, 2012)

tom_craggs said:


> Thanks gamma - I Really not making the time ot take photographs at the moment so it was gr eat to get the camera out again on holiday.


 
No problem, I know the feeling. They are good shots!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 26, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Will linux-gimp not run on puppy? You can use it to make all sorts of textures? Love the pier shot above by the way!


 
Yes the latest version of Gimp works really well but is not really as quick as Xnview, Picasa or Photoscape. I also have Paint Shop Pro and Photoshop running in wine. I try to avoid using Gimp, Paint Shop Pro and Photoshop as it takes a lot of time and effort.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 26, 2012)

Gimp could really use more batch-process options. There's a couple of plugins to handle batch resizing etc, but something that would allow you to open up (e.g.) 10 images at a go and run the same operation on all of them would be good.

I really should make a few macros.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 26, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Gimp could really use more batch-process options. There's a couple of plugins to handle batch resizing etc, but something that would allow you to open up (e.g.) 10 images at a go and run the same operation on all of them would be good.
> 
> I really should make a few macros.


 

Xnview converter does batch resizing and a few other things.

http://www.xnview.com/
http://www.xnview.com/en/nconvert.html

Another one is faststone photo resize. This one works but can delete whole folders in Linux which can cause problems. Seem OK in Windows. Anyway I now use linux version of the Xnview converter.

http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2012)

There is (was) a shareware program called Graphics Workshop that will do batch processing very fast. batch resize, sharpen, rotate whatever I expect it is still available from downloads.com


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 26, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That's unfortunate for us: you do it very well.


 
Thanks JC - I still pop online to see your photographs too which have developed so much over the years and (unlike mine) show a style uniquely yours, love them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2012)

tom_craggs said:


> Thanks JC - I still pop online to see your photographs too which have developed so much over the years and (unlike mine) show a style uniquely yours, love them.


 Thank you very much for that.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Walton on Naze - Two photos stitched using hugin


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2012)

Dingle on a deserted Walton on Naze beach - four photos stitched with hugin


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2012)

west bay, dorset


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2012)

weymouth


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry, posting from phone in weak signal area.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2012)

Walton on Naze, Kiev and Jupiter 12 wide angle. usual DIY paper developer which is now beginning to overdevelop the film so had to reduce time a tad!






Again Kiev this time with standard Jupiter 8. Pin Mill House boats!






Not so good reflected flash but wrong exposure!






Complete with water drying spots!






Walton on Naze


----------



## contadino (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are some photographs I took from Beverley Minster.  Located in Beverley, Yorkshire, England, UK.


----------



## dweller (Jul 29, 2012)

wish I was by the Dorset coast but there you go 




pre lympics buzz by dweller88, on Flickr




Westf eld by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 30, 2012)

More DIY developing - Zorki 1 & Leitz Elmar


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 30, 2012)

Two photos stitched using Hugin. Again DIY developing!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Jul 30, 2012)

Two pics up, the woman on the left is cramping their style


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 31, 2012)

dweller said:


> Two pics up, the woman on the left is cramping their style


 
They were quite a pair. Both me and my wife looked back: me at her cheetah-print bikini bottom visible through her wrap; and my wife at his broad shoulders and white-encased butt.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

More DIY developing from Zorki 1 & Elmar


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I really need to buy a film camera and the developing equipment. There's nothing compares with film.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I really need to buy a film camera and the developing equipment. There's nothing compares with film.


 
You only really need a film daylight changing bag, developer tank, a tool to take the film cartridge apart, thermometer, a couple of plastic jugs, a stop watch, a kitchen sink, a couple of pegs, a garden line. An understanding Wife  etc etc....


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

More DIY developing from Zorki 1 & Elmar


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 31, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> You only really need a film daylight changing bag, developer tank, a tool to take the film cartridge apart, thermometer, a couple of plastic jugs, a stop watch, a kitchen sink, a couple of pegs, a garden line. An understanding Wife etc etc....


 
Alright. I have a basement, and a good room, once I clear out the crap.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> You only really need a film daylight changing bag, developer tank, a tool to take the film cartridge apart, thermometer, a couple of plastic jugs, a stop watch, a kitchen sink, a couple of pegs, a garden line. An understanding Wife etc etc....


FWIW an understanding wife is optional, as is a garden line (there are film hangers screwed into the lintel of the boiler room here because it's more or less dust free and insectproof).


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2012)

They are just great shots. I have no room for the gear and sending stuff off to get it developed costs an arm and a leg 

This looks interesting though. Ilford direct will take digital and somehow turn them into photographic prints on photo paper: http://www.ilfordlab.com/page/61/Black-and-White-Prints-From-Digital.htm


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

More from the Zorki 1 & Elmar. Still same film HP5 as earlier post and that horrible out of date paper developer. Tried the new Flickr editor for levels and one of the effects filters!


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2012)

do the cafenol thing!

https://sites.google.com/site/tomovertonimages/caffenol


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

More of the same from Zorki 1 & Elmar!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> do the cafenol thing!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/tomovertonimages/caffenol


 
Caffenol is the look I am after very vintage/old. What I need is some home made fixer. I have enough of this horrible paper developer for three more films. Then it will be an experiment with Caffenol and then an unopened aged bottle of Tmax!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW an understanding wife is optional, as is a garden line (there are film hangers screwed into the lintel of the boiler room here because it's more or less dust free and insectproof).


 
Last film I developed meaning the recent one posted here, I hung from a lamp while I was cutting for scanning and while it was still damp I dropped it onto a rug full of dust and dog hairs etc etc... I had to clone out some marks


----------



## dweller (Jul 31, 2012)

one eyed soldiers by dweller88, on Flickr


----------

